# وهذا برنامج لتعليم قيادة السيارة



## سيد ابوليلة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*
روابط اخرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/O0H7SoSN/___.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/bqWmHgzJ/3D_Driving_School_2008_____.html

او هنا​*


----------



## عاشق الصيانة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عاشق الصيانة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

طريقة تشغيل البرنامج وشلون مشكور


----------



## safw (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشق الصيانة قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشق الصيانة قال:


> طريقة تشغيل البرنامج وشلون مشكور



الطريقة سهلة جدا بس انت حمل البرنامج وفك الضغط وهتلاقى كل شئ على ما يرام


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

safw قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجووووووووود


----------



## kaza1 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكور وبرنامج رائع


----------



## ابونعمه (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انامشككككووووووووووووووووور جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااااااااا


----------



## تيتور (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ماتقصر البرنامج رائع


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله واله واصحابه


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## bassam977 (25 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شاكرين مجهودك الكبير
*


----------



## مرتضى الكنزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## aboo yousef (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## إعمار (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وماقصرت والله فعلا احنا محتاجين نتعلم السواقة


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## tose2006 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مش راضي يدخلني للموضوع 
بطلب من المشرف يشوفلي المشكلة


----------



## tose2006 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مش راضي يدخلني للموضوع 
بطلب من المشرف يشوفلي المشكلة
بتظهر هاي السالة

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.
الخروج من المنتدى الصفحة الرئي


----------



## mohmadegalex (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## lionel messi (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohie (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو اعاده رفعهم لان الملف غير موجود اساسا ويعضينى حظرا


----------



## الربيع21 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وحياك الله


----------



## mohie (5 أكتوبر 2011)

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2011)

mohie قال:


> حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
> إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.



نعم اخى وذلك لان صاحب الموضوع قد وضع رابط موضوع اخر به رابط التحميل وذلك الموضوع تم حذفه ،،
والان قد ادرجت لك الرابط مباشرة ،، تجده بالمشاركة الاولى
اشكرك على التنويه


----------



## adelbenterki (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لم يحمل


----------



## muhamednegm (9 أكتوبر 2011)

عايزين برنامج ياخى يشرح من الالف الى الياء فى قيادة السيارة يعنى لو انت متعرفشى حاجة تاخ\ فكرة كامله


----------

